# Disposal snap ring tool



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

First job today was a dishwasher, disposal and faucet install. Customer provided everything. Disposal was a Moen 1/2hp and came with a tool for the snap ring. Darn thing works awesome!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> First job today was a dishwasher, disposal and faucet install. Customer provided everything. Disposal was a Moen 1/2hp and came with a tool for the snap ring. Darn thing works awesome!


looks simple to make....another good idea $$$$ .....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks simple to make....another good idea $$$$ .....


Once Tango sees this thread, we won’t hear from him till he makes one!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Seems like a pointless tool to me. I have never thought to myself that I wish there was a tool to install the ring. There's an easy method to it and the disposal flange doesn't even move with my method.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Seems like a pointless tool to me. I have never thought to myself that I wish there was a tool to install the ring. There's an easy method to it and the disposal flange doesn't even move with my method.


Yeah I start on one side and pop it on, but once in a while they like to give you a fit, on your right index finger nail is falling off... pretty handy tool!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Seems like a pointless tool to me. I have never thought to myself that I wish there was a tool to install the ring. There's an easy method to it and the disposal flange doesn't even move with my method.



I never used a tool to install the snap ring, if you have strong fingers there isnt much of an issue, but I can see were the tool would make it a bit easier as your holding the flange and that triangle plate with screws and trying to stretch the snap ring all at once...its worth a few bucks but not much more..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I never used a tool to install the snap ring, if you have strong fingers there isnt much of an issue, but I can see were the tool would make it a bit easier as your holding the flange and that triangle plate with screws and trying to stretch the snap ring all at once...its worth a few bucks but not much more..


Next customer, sell them a Moen and keep the tool.

You get paid to own a tool.

I’d expect more from you! Geese!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Next customer, sell them a Moen and keep the tool.
> 
> You get paid to own a tool.
> 
> I’d expect more from you! Geese!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


to be honest, I probably would use it once and go back to just using my fingers to install the snap ring like ive been doing for 30+ years....:biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Once Tango sees this thread, we won’t hear from him till he makes one!


Ha! disposals are almost non existent here.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Ha! disposals are almost non existent here.


Really?!?! Great money makers for cleaning! Start selling them!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Once again, it was never important to make plumbing fixtures easier to install until they started marketing towards homeowners


----------

